# What Would You Do?



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

My 60 gallon mbuna tank contains 12 fish ranging in size from 1.5 inches to 3.5 inches. It contains 3 Red Zebras, 4 Ps. Saulosi and 5 Rusties. For at least a couple of weeks my fish have had varying degrees of stringy poop ranging from the typical silky white stringy to red stringy. They show no other symptom other than the white lips the white body marks that my Rusties sometimes have. I have always thought that was where they were biting at each other because they carry on with regularity. I've added 6-8 tablespoons of Epsom salt on a couple of different occasions, but I still see the poo problem. I don't want to medicate just for the sake of medicating. What would you guys and gals suggest? Please help me out here.

Thanks!
Jman

PS: Two of these fish are holding right now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stringy poop is not a problem unless it is white and thready. If you feed them white food and the poop is white and thick...not a problem.

Are they all eating every time? Have any been lurking at the top or behind filter intakes or heaters?


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Some have been hanging out up top a little. It is mbuna tank so there is a little aggression going on, but nothing I would call excessive. They are all eating great. As I said, the poop color varies. It is white and stringy at times. Other times it is reddish brown. It is definitely not normal and hasn't been for a while. What would you do?

Jman


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I would not feed the fish for a day or two.
Maybe do a few more water changes during the course of the week.
What are you feeding, how much at one time, and what is your w/c schedule like?

By the way, when they hang out at the top it is due to aggression which is probably worse than you think.
What do you think goes on when you are not there?
It is possible it persists even with the lights out, who knows with mbuna. :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are all eating, including the ones with the thready white poop, then you have probably caught it early.

Lurking under the surface is always a bad sign. Normal aggression will have them hiding in the rocks, when they lurk under the surface they have given up...at that point it is excessive and if the problem is not solved, illnesses will develop.

Red poop is normal. The white thready poop is not food waste at all, it's mucus and indicates a blockage which is not allowing the food waste to pass through the fish.

I would add epsom salts to help with any blockages (see Library articles for dosages). And I would analyze the tank to see how aggression can be reduced. What are the dimensions of the tank? What is your stocking? How is it aquascaped?


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

My tank is 48" long X 12" wide X 24" deep. I don't know with certainty the sex of each of my fish except of course the ones that have held. I have 5 rusties. Of these, I believe I have at least 2 females, maybe more. One of the rusties hasn't grown nearly as much as the others. He/she is the smallest fish in the tank. I have 4 Ps. Saulosi. One obvious male, one obvious female and two yet to be determined. I have 3 Red Zebras, one sure female, one almost certain male and one yet to be determined. These are the largest fish in the tank with the presumed male being nearly 4" in length. There is also 1 female Red Peacock in the tank. She doesn't bother anyone and is not bothered by anyone. I have been doing at least 50% water changes twice a week for about a month, but normally do them once a week. I feed 1/4 teaspoon of NLS Cichlid Formula once daily. Since this problem has developed I have skipped feeding for a couple of days when adding the Epsom salt. The problem hasn't gotten any worse, but it hasn't gotten any better either. Click on the link for pictures of my tank and fish. The pics of the overall tank is on the second page. All these were taken today. Sorry for the lack of quality.

http://s790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... na%20Tank/

Thanks for all the help,
Jman


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't really tell how much rock is in the tank...is it filled at least half full? If not you could add rock.

Once a fish has lurked under the surface on/off for more than a week or two I would remove that fish since it has become a "victim" and this usually does not change. Can you tell if it is females or males that are lurking?

You definitely need more females, shoot for 1m:4f of each. If they are too young to tell then just add juveniles and this may help. Maybe 8 fish of each species.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

The rock you see in the tank are the fake rocks from Petsmart. There are lots of nooks and crannies for the fish to hide in plus the rocks are hollow and the fish can go inside them. They can also get under them next to the sand. They really seem to enjoy swimming through them. Most of the fish sleep in and on the rocks. A couple just use the sand.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been lightly feeding and adding Epsom salt. The problem hasn't gotten any worse, but hasn't gone away either. Last night, I finally gave in and treated the tank with Parasite Clear from Jungle Labs. I'd like to add Melafix also just to cover the bacterial and parasitic sides of things. Is this OK or should I just add one med at a time. I want this to go away!

I stripped my Saulosi and have 9 fry in a breeder box. Mom is doing fine in a separate breeder box. The holding Rusty is in a breeder net as well. I hope the meds don't hurt the fry as I would like to keep them.

Input?

Thanks,
Jman


----------

